
Solar plane flies across Pacific - zabramow
http://recode.net/2016/04/24/solar-impulse-hawaii-california/
======
brudgers
Announcement at project homepage:
[http://blog.solarimpulse.com/post/143311162700/completed-
pac...](http://blog.solarimpulse.com/post/143311162700/completed-pacific-
crossing?utm_source=hp&utm_medium=top-article&utm_campaign=landing)

